#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  JIS Steel Standards.

## junior1505

Greetings of the day.
Does anyone have the JIS steel standards?
We are in process of supplying to one of our Japanese customer and that would be utterly helpful for us.


Regards.See More: JIS Steel Standards.

----------

